# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  🐙 Octoplus JTAG PRO v.1.3.6 is out! 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.3.6 is out!  *Added  support via eMMC (ISP) for HTC Desire Eye M910n, HTC One DS (PN07710),  HTC Desire 626 (OPM9120), HTC Desire 510 (OPCV200), Samsung SM-J500FN,  Samsung GT-I9505, LG LS665 and HUAWEI Ascend Mate 7 (MT7-L09).*  *Uploaded new “Live logs” in to the Support Area.*  Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.3.6 Release Notes:*🐙 Added support for the following models via eMMC:* *HTC Desire Eye (M910n) – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**HTC One DS (PN07710) – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**HTC Desire 626 (OPM9120) – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**HTC Desire 510 (OPCV200) – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair*, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-J500FN – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung GT-I9505 – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG LS665 – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**HUAWEI Ascend Mate 7 (MT7-L09) – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**🐙 Improved create GP partitions procedure**🐙 Added last selected folder setting save in Open Firmware dialog window**🐙 Uploaded new “Live logs” in to the Support Area**🐙 All pinouts and Repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the software)*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

